# So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2011)

*So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]


----------



## Christoph1717 (25. Dezember 2011)

*So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*

Sorry, wenn ich gerade den "schönnen Amazon Artikel" kaputt mache...  
Aber Skyrim ist ja jetzt wieder 20€ teurer also kein toller Zeitpunkt mehr um es zu kaufen.

Aber der Diablo 3 CE-Deal gibt es noch oder wieder:
https://www.hitfox.com/deals/diablo-iii-pc-ce?pk_campaign=DE_SM_Facebook&pk_kwd=ros-none-11-1-15 

Auch das Humble Indie Budle #4 "Pay what you want..."  gibt es noch etwa 2 Tage und es wurden schon satte 400k davon verkauft .


----------



## merkurmb (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*

hier ist wohl schon 1.April 


SuperTalent CO12N7X25S Solid State Drive 120GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## mathal84 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*



merkurmb schrieb:


> hier ist wohl schon 1.April
> 
> 
> SuperTalent CO12N7X25S Solid State Drive 120GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
um eine Stelle vertan gehe ich von aus, find ich immer wieder welche


----------



## Jamrock (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*

Nja und wenn man mit dem Zeug nichts anfangen kann gibts immer noch ; 
Gurken Klasse I 400/500 g: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke


----------



## lunar19 (29. Dezember 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:
			
		

> Nja und wenn man mit dem Zeug nichts anfangen kann gibts immer noch ;
> Gurken Klasse I 400/500 g: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke



Interessante Bewertungen


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: So können Sie Ihr Weihnachtsgeld bei Amazon sinnvoll investieren [Anzeige]*



Jamrock schrieb:


> Nja und wenn man mit dem Zeug nichts anfangen kann gibts immer noch ;
> Gurken Klasse I 400/500 g: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke


 


lunar19 schrieb:


> Interessante Bewertungen


  Sowas geht dann ja auch Toilettenpapier SUDOKU - Let's play...: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


----------

